# I am performing at NAMM



## Ashermusic (Jan 18, 2018)

I am very honored to be performing a set at NAMM at the Dexibell booth, Hall B, #9902, on Sunday the 28th at 12:45. Should be a lot of fun!


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 18, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> I am very honored to be performing a set at NAMM at the Dexibell booth, #9902, on Sunday the 28th at 12:45. Should be a lot of fun!



I’ll be sure to stop by! Stoked for you.


----------



## fido94 (Jan 20, 2018)

@Ashermusic - That's wonderful! Please post a video if it gets recorded!!


----------



## artomatic (Jan 20, 2018)

Congrats! All the best.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 26, 2018)

Best of luck mate!

-DJ


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 28, 2018)

If you are gping to NAMM today, please stop by the Dexibell booth in Hall B at 12:45 and catch my set.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 28, 2018)

My regrets that we were only there on Thursday and Friday. I would have enjoyed seeing you again. 
Knock ‘em dead today!

.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 28, 2018)

Had a blast today! Very honored that some of my developer friends showed up to watch: Tari, Mike Greene, Kirk Hunter and Tracy Collins.

Living the dream


----------



## GtrString (Jan 30, 2018)

Awesome, wish I could have gone. Great gig it seems!


----------



## wbacer (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey Jay, it was good talking with you at NAMM. I'm glad I was able to catch your set. You sounded great.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 30, 2018)

wbacer said:


> Hey Jay, it was good talking with you at NAMM. I'm glad I was able to catch your set. You sounded great.



Thank you Wayne great to see you again


----------



## catsass (Jan 31, 2018)

.
Cool, Jay. It looks like you had some fun with it.
I love the nod to Secret Agent Man.


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2018)

The non matching audio / video at 1:30 cracks me up


----------

